#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [C.G.] 擬圖騰設計-再戰班服

## 帝嵐

到了新的班級,不免俗的一定會有班服設計
所以決定再次挑戰
這次整體設計只花了4個小時,還挺滿意的:3



順便放個初稿:3



再來比比看3年前的設計:3(醜爆((還有夠大張

----------


## 黑月影狼

好想揉那個尾巴www

如果全班都能穿著狼圖騰的班服感覺也是蠻酷的～～

----------


## 狼王白牙

思考了許久，該不該只留下讚美之詞  如同撫摸小獸的頭 : 3

後來想起，不要讓過度的讚美毀了進步之心這個理論。

恩恩  Animation 的文字邊緣很銳利  有如刀鋒  與狼的柔軟軀幹在視覺上看起來並無那種 "無縫接合" 的感覺

有如冷硬的刀鋒體文字切削了血肉軀幹  若是提出建議的話

Animation  是動畫的意思  是一種千變萬化的東西  如果能不使用刀鋒字型  而用另一種柔軟的

與狼的軀幹形狀上可以完美結合的  比方說數碼體  或是把文字畫得更像狼形  我會更滿意的 : 3

加油。

----------


## 帝嵐

To:黑月影狼
狼尾巴毛毛讚( ´▽` )ﾉ 如果全班都能穿的話那就是我求學生涯最高興的事了

To:老大
謝謝老大給的許多建議:3
原先我也是想要設計成完整狼型的樣子，但後來班上討論後還是比較喜歡刀鋒感的文字，所以想改也沒辦法了；3
不過還是很謝謝老大的指點！

----------


## 帝嵐

這真的是我最驕傲的一刻了QWO
看著所有重要集會 大家都穿著這件衣服，真的是說不出的感動~（雖然這篇文早就該發了=∇=
還有照片大張請慢食~~



這是我本人(｡･ω･｡)



我真的好感動啊~~~~~

----------

